# Powdered Sugar



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I remember discussion about corn starch in grocery store powdered sugar......... Where does one get powdered sugar without it?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I've been told that bakers that make things like wedding cakes have access to plain old powdered sugar without corn starch in it. Perhaps Chef can comment on this.

That said, has anyone ever heard of or experienced problems with dusting bees with powdered sugar containing corn starch? I have not. You probably don't want to feed it to them for winter food, but my assumption is when you dust them for mites with it, most of it gets groomed off and removed from the hive and they actually eat very little.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks George


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mann Lake sells it. But a local supply would be cheaper.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I use the stuff from the grocery store and haven't noticed any problems. I think as long as the weather is warm enough for them to get out for cleansing flights, it's ok.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I make my own with a blender and regular sugar.
Clint


----------

